# Will 18X9.50X8 tires fir the front of a DGT6000 - and rearscan you get any larger?



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

I am getting ag titres for christmas! Whoo Hoooooo!

DGT6000 with 24x12x12 on rear and 16x7.50x8 on front now. 

Either will go with the AT101 24x12 for rear or the Tru Power 23x10.5x12 (no 24inch available in Tru Power) and maybe the Super lug 23x10.5x12. 

Can a 26" go on the rear? I really don;t think so for several reasons. 1. clearence for deck, gas tank under fender etc. 2. transmission - aren;t hydros rated for the 24"? I want a second opinion before I order to see what you guys say. I have the 54" deck.

Now for the front. Can I bump up to a 18x9.5 ag tread? Will be taller and wider - I don't think it would pose any problems. I actually would like a little lift to the front of the tractor for a little more clearence over bumps etc. 

What do you think about the front? Will larger work? Does anyone have larger on the front now? 

Larger than 24" on the rear? 

I thank you for any input and suggestions. 

~GOD BLESS~

john


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

When I added ags to my Gravely rider I went wider on the back but the same size on the front. I ran into a problem trying to go taller on the rear. I didn't have the clearance.

Check how much clearance you have on the side of the current tires when you turn all the way left and right. This should tell you if you can go wider. Taller shouldn't be a problem on the front.


----------



## searsman6000 (Oct 20, 2008)

klein444 did u ever get new tires?? If so, any pics?


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

*No tires yet - had to spend $$ on other things*

Was all ready to get the tires and then some dental work came up for my son. No big deal. I hope to be able to get some this summer. I think I'll do Tru Powers in the rear and then some tri rib or four maybe even five rib tires in the front. 

Mean time she's been sittin' inside all clean and with a triclke charger on her. I did buy supplies to refresh deck before this saeson so I need to get that done.

Sorry no pics yet.....

~GOD BLESS~

john


----------

